# Pymie Muskie



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

...........


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow. And they released it.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Not Pymy but Lake Arthur. Look at background, no hills like that around Pymy!


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought the same thing walcat, I have fished there since the 70 s and never seen that terrain either..... unless they just built that hill


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

It was Lake Arthur. Used to fish that body of water years ago. That's a pig! Nice catch through the ice. Would love to hear that story!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They were just trying to protect their spot. Now you guys left the cat out of the bag... LOL


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm scheduling my trip now!!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> Dang, you guys are right! That picture did strike me a little funny. I haven't fished Pymy in 25 years, but, yeah, it's pretty much a dammed up wetland...flat as a pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder if the whole thing is bogus. My brother sent me the link.



Not bogus and I know the guy that caught it and yes it was on Lake Arthur.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have heard even the lake arthur word is misdirection. No matter - it's still a big fish!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This is also posted on the NE Ohio page. Post included a link to a news story by KDKA-TV in Pittsburgh. All it says is the fish was caught from a "lake in NW PA". The general consensus seems to be Lake Arthur.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

It's actually caught on the Allegheny River.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Not bogus and I know the guy that caught it and yes it was on Lake Arthur.





dipNrip said:


> It's actually caught on the Allegheny River.


One or both of you guys is wrong I'd bet.....


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Kinzua/Allegheny Reservoir


----------

